# Timeshare exchanges in major continental cities



## Ironwood (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking for a little help filtering available exchanges through RCI in major cities in continental Europe, where we can fly in and explore by foot, in-town transportation and take an interesting day-trip from our base.  I know there are few urban exchanges in Europe, but we are open to any suggestion.  One thought is to rent a week at one of several Paris 'extra vacation getaways', but we would rather exchange, and none of the Paris area hotels in the 'extra vacation' look especially compelling.  I don't see anything urban in Spain.  Does anyone know Residence Dehon in Rome?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 6, 2010)

*A couple of options*

There is a city timeshare in Vienna, and several in Venice and Rome.  You could also consider Normandy, FR as there is an RCI t/s there.  

I would suggest searching the RCI online directory for each country you are interested in visiting.  There seem to be some "hotel" options that my most recent print guide doesn't list.  

Putting in an ongoing search may help you secure the resorts you want, especially if you are planning well over a year ahead.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 6, 2010)

The timeshare resort chain with lots of urban timeshare properties in Europe is Hapimag, which is also the oldest timeshare devleoper, and the original inventer of the concept.  They have never been affiliated with RCI or II, but in that last year of so have started traded ''selected properties'' through DAE and DRI.  I have not seen any of their urban properties availible at DAE but have heard of their Prague resort being availible for exchange through DRI.

You might also consider one of the RCI resorts on the French Riviera, including Nice or Monaco.  It is easy to get around the various towns and cities of the Riviera by train.  I traded into a summer week a few years ago at Marina Baie des Anges through DAE on the French Riveiera and there was a rail halt a block from the timeshare, making travel throughout the Riviera very easy.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Carolinian, I was hoping you would pick up this thread as you know Europe.  I'll check our your suggestions and those of beejaybeeohio as well.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 7, 2010)

Ironwood said:


> Thanks Carolinian, I was hoping you would pick up this thread as you know Europe.  I'll check our your suggestions and those of beejaybeeohio as well.



I would also second beejaybeeohio's suggestion of Hotel Deutschmeister in Vienna.  We traded in some years ago through RCI.  Most of it is a regular hotel but they have several units that are timeshares, mostly HU, but also I think one or more 1BR and at least 1 2BR.  It is located a couple of blocks from the Ring, so many of the sights are walkable.  It is also a few hundred feet from a metro station, so getting around by public transportation is also quite easy.

If you want to drive and don't mind being a bit out of town, you might look at Schloss Grubhof in Austria, a real 13th century castle with great ambiance.  It is about a 45 minute drive from Salzburg, and a little over a hour's drive the other direction to Innsbruck.  It is also about 2 hours from Munich and 45 minutes from Bertesgaden.  Driving is easy in Austria.


----------

